# New mast invention



## Bradley (Dec 10, 2004)

Mast and working prototype (patent#6805065) now for sale. This new technology is brand new and this forum is the first to get a chance at it. This will change racing and sailing as we know it. The easiest sailing imaginable. Manufacturing costs will be greatly reduced. Sailing safety will be increased. 

I have witnessed this new mast on a vessel at Loon Lake, Washington, where it was invented and tested. I think it is the best. 

This will be made public in 30 days. 

Want more information? 

Brad S. WIllard 
[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ok surprise me ... that new mast is availble for sale at Sailnet ..???

I guess that must be the case as you are abusing their free bulletin board...

How about a link, with some pictures...

better not waste my time with a rehashed 50 year old patent or idea either.... ANd I am sure that such a thing exist as you have all those cool claims to offer. So how much time does it shave off my J 30 for a 1 hour race ( Olympic ) ?



Thorsten


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

darn better make it quick buddy ... season is coming fast , I want to beat all the other boats on the lake ....

where is my new mast ?

Thorsten


----------

